# Filter changing and beneficial bacteria?



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had my 29 gallon going for about 6 monthes now and I regularly change my water and filters. I have a tetra FS 30-60 and it takes filter pads with charcoal already in them and Ive been changing them monthly. My question is if it is better to leave filters in for longer than a month as they build up with good bateria or should I change them every other month. Also I was wondering if it is true that eash time I change filters that my tank has to recycle and if this could cause an ammonia spike and be bad for my fish. If I change my filters every month does that mean Im cycling every month? Also I have two filters in FS 30-60 can I just change one and let the other seed the new one for a bit then change the other a week later? What should I do for the benefit of my fish.? Obviously I cannot leave a filter pad in forever what should I be doing?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

What I do is cut the carbon out of the filter cartridge (you don't need it unless you're trying to remove meds or something) and leave them. If they get clogged, I rinse them in a bucket of tank water. I don't know how much room that filter has in it, but you could also put a bag of ceramic bio media in there to hold your cycle if you want to change the cartridges.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

For the cartridge filters I usually will put a new filter in and put the old one behind it for a couple days to let at least some of the bacteria transfer over. If it's too snug of a fit you can try cutting the carbon out. I don't know if this is a good procedure but I've done it with any cartridge filter systems I've had and haven't had any bad results from it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can buy filter cartridges at Petsmart for the Tetra filters that are refillable (they are called Bio-Bag I think). This allows you to have the filter material stay in the tank, and build up bacteria, while allowing you to change out the carbon or other chemical filter that you use. You should not be changing the filter pads, just cleaning them when they get dirty.

EDIT:
I found what I was talking about. You need the Large Bio-Bags
http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-26164-Whisper-Cartridge-Unassembled/dp/B001DCZUO0


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't even bother. Activated carbon will saturate after a month or so, then it just becomes a surface for bacteria. I only change my filters if they get holes in them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can run the Bio-Bags empty too


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

So bio bags are the way to go huh. Ill give them a try. But with that rationale couldnt I cut the filter pouches open and add the bio media from the first filter to the new one? Also for when I do get thebio bags what would the very best bio filter medium be on the market?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you cut a hole in a bag, the water goes through the hole, losing some of the pressure for it to go through the filter, losing some of the filtration capabilities.

I wouldn't fill the bio-bags with anything. Maybe some zeolite to reduce nitrates and make the water slightly softer.


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Dont you need some sort of bio medium inside a filter case??? Now Im really confused. I put the carbon from one filter into the other and sewed it at the top.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is why you need two filters. Just clean one each month, alternately.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The filter pad acts as the bio media. That's why you shouldn't change it out. You do not need chemical filtration though.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If I need carbon I use an empty filter bag. They cost 99c or less at PetSmart and you can put anything you want inside. Fill it with something and drop it behind the pad. If you always keep one in the filter, you always have media to seed a new tank. the bags are also good for covering the intakes of HOB filters so you don't suck in fry.

I'm talking about small cloth bags with draw strings, not fluffy filter material.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

The pads last a lot longer than you think. The companies want you to change them monthly because it increases profit. Far as it being good for fish health, that is propaganda. In reality, it can cause more harm than good. Personally, I do not plan on changing my filter pads until they start to fall apart or the flow gets obstructed. 

Cleaning the filter pads monthly in tank water should be fine. I wouldn't do it more than that unless you are having a problem with the flow.

Personally, I wouldn't leave old carbon in the filter pads or media. The carbon can only absorb so much before it reaches its capacity. If the carbon is at it's capacity, and comes in contact with a chemical that's more readily absorbed, it can 'dump' other chemicals in order to take it in. Therefore, there is a risk of chemicals leaching into the tank. It's important to replace or remove it, IMO. It's better to be safe than sorry.

This explains how the filter works and chemical exchanges in saturated carbon:
http://www.firsttankguide.net/filters.php


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

And from what everyone has said, we can reach this conclusion:
You do not need a commercial filter pad filled with carbon at all. All you need are two things.
1) The filter pad flossy material, to filter out particles and to house bacteria
2) A baggy filled with carbon (which is optional) that you can easily replace every month. The carbon is to remove possible toxins from the water you put in (tap water still contains who knows what).

When you think about it, it's actually cheaper, too. Think about it: Buy a pack of three filter pads, ten dollars. Buy a bottle of carbon and a baggy, ten dollars. The pads last 3 months until you have to replace them because of the carbon. Fill up a baggy and refill it every month, who knows how long it'll last. 

I like this idea...

Edit:
Here we go:
16 oz of carbon for ten dollars right now (rounded)
It recommends half a cup of carbon per 10 gallons
In 16 oz. there are two cups, which means four changes (according to them)
We can always put less in, much less, especially looking at how much carbon fits in those filter pads. 
This comes out to substantially less than buying and replacing commercial filter pads every month! Of course, this is ten dollars we're talking about... But if someone were to have numerous aquariums (not mentioning anyone... lol) it would probably pay off after a while...


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

Cut the carbon out of the new pads BEFORE you put them in the filter media. Put the carbon in a separate bag, or bags (use two bags of carbon if there are two filter pads). Place the carbon in with the filter pads. Removal of the old carbon will be quick and simple because you separated it from the beginning. Plus, this will save you more money. It is not necessary to replace the pads every 3 months. They should last at least 6 months.

When I had to medicate my tank, I cut the carbon out of my filter pads. It's more difficult to remove it when the pads are wet, but it's not impossible. In fact, you can do that will the pads you are using now, they will last longer. Just replace the carbon.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup. What discordia said. I don't think you have to replace the filter pad at all, unless it just becomes disgusting or full of holes.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Who is recommending a half cup of carbon for ten gallons? That's almost as big as the HOB filter in terms of volume. Ive used maybe two cubic inches of carbon in my 46 gallon tank after medicating. far less in my smaller tanks. The carbon is about 2 cups for that $10. That is a lot of money going to buy extremely common atoms with only 6 protons.


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks alot everyone Im learning alot here. So basically what everyone is saying is the that extra biofilter media is not nessesary and that the pad can simply act as a biofilter and a mechanical filter as well. Also you should not change the filter unless absolutely nessesary right?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Exactly right.

You can clean it though. Using old tank water is the best thing you can clean it with.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

The best way to calculate how much carbon you need is by measuring the amount that you cut out of the filters... When you replace the carbon, use the same amount. 

The filter I am using is a 45-70 gal. The carbon content is approximately 1/4 cup. If you are using a smaller filter, it may require less than that. It's not necessary to use more than 1/4 cup with the size of your tank.

Acurel extreme activated carbon is good. It costs slightly more than regular carbon, but it's 3 times more effective.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Carbon in general is a tad overpriced. So are most other common things. I mean, honestly, four bucks for a plant? 
Fifteen for a houseplant? :shakes head:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Acurel extreme activated carbon is good. It costs slightly more than regular carbon, but it's 3 times more effective.


Sorry if I sound skeptical, but are there tests to show this. Acurel advertises that its 3 times more effective, but the reason doesn't add up. They claim it is because of the size of the holes in the carbon, but if I remember correctly, its actually the number of holes in the carbon that helps it absorb the chemicals. 

Again, activated carbon really doesn't do much unless you are trying to remove medications, or you are worried that you didn't dechlorinate the water. For the most part, the activated carbon's job is done by the dechlorinator.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

But what if all your dechlor does is remove chlorine, as most cheap ones do? The carbon would remove iron and copper that could have come off the pipes, if I'm not mistaken... Right bml? Or is that not true...


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

You could be right bmlbytes. I have not seen the research to back up their claim, nor have I done independent research on my own.


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive decided to go with bio bags with eheim substrate eventually as it looks to be some of the best bio filter media out there. Im going to change one filter at a time as not to cause any kind of mini cycle. Thanks to everyone for all the help and good advice.


----------

